# white stuff on the bottom of my tank



## roninblu (Aug 28, 2006)

theres this white stuff that resembles cotton on the bottom of my tank and when i kick some of it up it looks just like a small cotton ball.any ideas of what this stuff is?thanks!


----------



## sabotage (Apr 30, 2004)

its cotton


----------



## roninblu (Aug 28, 2006)

sabotage said:


> its cotton


its not cotton.my filtration system uses sponge & charcol only


----------



## sabotage (Apr 30, 2004)

Fish poo???? im not sure???bacteria or fungus??


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Sounds to me like fungus growing on uneaten food.

Perform some water changes with substrate vacuuming.
If you don't know exactly how to do water changes, ask... 'cause you can do too much too often if you are not experienced.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> Sounds to me like fungus growing on uneaten food.
> 
> Perform some water changes with substrate vacuuming.
> If you don't know exactly how to do water changes, ask... 'cause you can do too much too often if you are not experienced.


^agree
it may look like cotton but i wouldnt say it feels like cotton. Always remove any uneaten food within 20mins of feeding so this doesnt happen. Gravel vacing is also important to remove rotting food that falls into the substrate.


----------



## roninblu (Aug 28, 2006)

sean-820 said:


> Sounds to me like fungus growing on uneaten food.
> 
> Perform some water changes with substrate vacuuming.
> If you don't know exactly how to do water changes, ask... 'cause you can do too much too often if you are not experienced.


^agree
it may look like cotton but i wouldnt say it feels like cotton. Always remove any uneaten food within 20mins of feeding so this doesnt happen. Gravel vacing is also important to remove rotting food that falls into the substrate.
[/quote]
Thanks guys for your input,i'll do a 50% water change tonight and get deep into the gravel.thanks again!!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

roninblu said:


> Sounds to me like fungus growing on uneaten food.
> 
> Perform some water changes with substrate vacuuming.
> If you don't know exactly how to do water changes, ask... 'cause you can do too much too often if you are not experienced.


^agree
it may look like cotton but i wouldnt say it feels like cotton. Always remove any uneaten food within 20mins of feeding so this doesnt happen. Gravel vacing is also important to remove rotting food that falls into the substrate.
[/quote]
Thanks guys for your input,i'll do a 50% water change tonight and get deep into the gravel.thanks again!!!
[/quote]


----------

